# meyer e-47 motor just clicking when hitting switch



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone. new to the site and brandnew at owning a plow. first one ever. well after buying a whole plow setup, and putting another 400.00 into have the frame all reworked to fit on my truck. i hook up the controls to the pump. and all i get out of it is a clicking sound from the motor. any idea's would be great. thanks


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an idea. You hooked it up wrong.  Sorry dont know Myers


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

zzzman;789402 said:


> Hi everyone. new to the site and brandnew at owning a plow. first one ever. well after buying a whole plow setup, and putting another 400.00 into have the frame all reworked to fit on my truck. i hook up the controls to the pump. and all i get out of it is a clicking sound from the motor. any idea's would be great. thanks


Check all the connections particularly the grounds. then check to see if the 122 volt motor solenoid work properly. here is a manual with a troubleshooting guide.

http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-562 R16.pdf


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

open the hood, take a pair of jumper cables and hook them to the battery pos and neg. put the neg on the motor ground and the pos on the motor pos stud. does the motor run? 
if yes, the solenoid is bad. if no, the motor is bad.

please update on outcome.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;789411 said:


> then check to see if the 122 volt motor solenoid work properly.


And I wouldn't recommend using a standard 12 volt automotive test light for checking one of those.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for all the info i'll try tomorrow if i get time and update the results


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have a volt ohm meter make sure you are getting 12 volts at the + motor terminal. Make sure the ground connection is present too. If both are present I would think the motor is toast.There is an end cap that is available to try to fix the motor problem. It has the motor brushes in it. Test it and let us know what you find. We can then walk you thru it.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

B&B;789434 said:


> And I wouldn't recommend using a standard 12 volt automotive test light for checking one of those.


Or a 12 DC V test light. Does the motor have a good ground? Power getting to motor?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Pretty sure hes gotten it taken care of since this is from JULY!!!

There is a date in the upper left hand corner of every post that tells you when the last time someone posted in the thread.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;789434 said:


> And I wouldn't recommend using a standard 12 volt automotive test light for checking one of those.





WeDoSnowplowing;864527 said:


> Or a 12 DC V test light. Does the motor have a good ground? Power getting to motor?


Odd, swear an automotive test lamp and a 12V DC test light are in fact the very same thing. But then again what do I know, I'm just here for the comradery...


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

can i be a comred too? not to correct you but a test light is for ac. most trucks have an altrnator witch makes alternating curent, thus ac not dc. dc is in houses i think.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

no lead;865435 said:


> not to correct you but a test light is for ac. most trucks have an altrnator witch makes alternating curent, thus ac not dc. dc is in houses i think.


Now you're just going to confuse him.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Considering this thread is four months old, I'm guessing the OP is all set.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

no lead;865435 said:


> not to correct you but a test light is for ac. most trucks have an altrnator witch makes alternating curent, thus ac not dc. dc is in houses i think.


Actually, the alternator is a three phase AC powerhouse wesport


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

When one side is neg. Black & other side is Pos. Red That is DC. 12 V or 24 V DC
When wire is Black power. When wire is White Natural. & A green or bare wire is ground That is AC house. 110 / 120 AC V or 220 / 220 AC V


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

this link should clear up any electrical questions. ac/dc or vice versa.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ill quote a past target here,



Tumas;843908 said:


> Clear as mud. Thank you!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

WeDoSnowplowing;865487 said:


> When one side is neg. Black & other side is Pos. Red That is DC. 12 V or 24 V DC
> When wire is Black power. When wire is White Natural. & A green or bare wire is ground That is AC house. 110 / 120 AC V or 220 / 220 AC V


NEVER assume electrical status of ANY wire based on "common" color conventions. This is particularly dangerous in residential/commercial/industrial wiring. Red is a common color for hot wires in 120/240 resi circuits, or three phase circuits.

I would worry about posting off-topic jibberish, but this thread was brought back from the dead by someone else.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks but fixed the issue


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

webesnowplowing saves the day again. YES.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

What, We spent half the day analyzing electrical currents, talking test lamps or is it test lights, how much we enjoy each others company and one Tammy Wynette video only to find out you really fixed it along time ago????

Now what are we going to do???


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sure you old timers like the classics, but I'll take this version....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crash935;865573 said:


> What, We spent half the day analyzing electrical currents, talking test lamps or is it test lights,


Lamps is AC, lights is DC :laughing::laughing:


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

2COR517;865585 said:


> I'm sure you old timers like the classics, but I'll take this version....


lame.




check mate.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I once was installing a ceiling light. I assumed the hot was switched, NO ! it was the common! The 2nd time I got zapped I realized it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

New song -


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know why we're fooling around with these country tunes, when this is the clear choice for this discussion...


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i went with stand by your man to question webeplowins sexual preference. just feelin out the group, so to speak.


----------

